

Looking for some help - Cheeese

We are looking for some help building the next generation of photo sharing. For a taste of what it looks like this is one of the screens - http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/shoebox/SB_05.jpg<p>What is it?
It's twitter for images, its flickr re-imagined, its instagram for the web... but its really something quite new and not comparable to what's out there already. I am a photographer who has been photo blogging for pretty close to ten years (http://www.gosu.co.za) and could never find the right place to share and interact with other photographers, so I though I would scratch my own itch.<p>Who are we?
We are a team of two who have build stuff in the past (http://listgorilla.com) I am a designer/user experience guy and my co-founder is a Java developer with great experience building rock solid applications.<p>Who are we looking for?
We are looking for someone who loves to build stuff and has a strong background in Javascript. We are offering a meaningful portion of equity and chance to work on a team who is motivated and committed to building great experiences. If you happen to be a photographer even better.<p>If that sounds like you please email me (oneintenthousand@gmail.com) with some background and I'll take you through the idea.<p>Thanks,
Jason
======
Cheeese
Here's the link <http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/shoebox/SB_05.jpg>

